# CompTIA A+ Depot Technician Certification...Useful?



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm already certified as a technician (passed 220-601 and 220-602). I hope to get certified as a depot technician as well, and maybe a help desk technician after that. Thing is, I can't find any books geared directly toward the 220-604 exam. Are they so similar that I can just study my old book which includes 220-602, or is there a better choice?


----------

